# Breeding Sucking Loach



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

I have 2 Suckign Loach in my tank with loads of other fish. Anyhow eggs appeared the other day and teh only pairs we have are Sucking Loach or Guppies.

So I know guppies have little babies pop out, so what about Sucking Loach. The eggs first time where on the tank itself and the Angelfish ate them all









Now we have more this time on the filter, can anybody help me so I can save these eggs. Pictures of Suckign loach eggs would be helpful also so I can compare.

Thanks Robert


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

got any snails in the tank?


----------



## hrprvilla (Apr 22, 2004)

Not snails


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you sure, you just need one snail for eggs and sucking loaches are not commonly bred species


----------

